# Best Electronics Chennai Market



## rsk11584 (Nov 22, 2010)

Which is the best electronics market for Chennai 

Ritchie St
Burma Bazaar
Parrys

I want to buy a DVD laser diode to burn paper, wood etc.... so wanted to know the specifications and dealer address 
like this ..... 
Laser Flashlight Hack!!

can someone tell me where should I go? ?????


----------



## giprabu (Nov 22, 2010)

Burma Bazaar and Parrys are flooded with chinese goods.. avoid them at any cost.

Head to richies... 

Just do some enquiries there and you should be able to find it.


----------

